
My Bathroom Mirror Is Smarter Than Yours - maxbbraun
https://medium.com/@maxbraun/my-bathroom-mirror-is-smarter-than-yours-94b21c6671ba#.qalaketfq
======
matthaeus
Niiiice. How did you manage to get this to look this thin?!

~~~
maxbbraun
That's exactly what I focused on. :) I picked a very thin display panel and
then hid it between the door and the glass. I'll probably post some more
behind-the-scenes pictures of that.

